# Needing some validation



## CreativeWeirdo (Oct 16, 2021)

I just bought a bunch of soaps from Royalty Soaps on impulse.  I just really like her soap designs but they always sell out so fast and usually I'm not THAT hardcore into it to set an alarm.  But I just looked at her website on a whim and saw that her collection was still there.  I love her designs, specially the colours.  I find most of the scent descriptions not my thing (I'm more into the woodsy/earthy/musky scents and I'm not that big a fan of florals or sweet scents) but I still bought them!  Just because I love the pretty colours!  I could really use the validation to ease my buyer's remorse.  Or at the very least, my misery could use some company, so if you'd like to share your story or a similar situation, please have at it.  Thanks so much!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 16, 2021)

I think it's a good thing to support other soap makers. Enjoy them, and think of it as a little treat for yourself and giving back to someone who you maybe learned something from in your soaping journey.


----------



## MellonFriend (Oct 16, 2021)

I love, love, love, the Royalty Soap YouTube channel.  Katie is the only soap maker I watch.  She has helped me redefine my understanding of creativity and given me the ability to see that was holding myself to too high a standard when it came to my art.  Enjoy the soap!  They are beautiful and you should not feel guilty for splurging on something for yourself.  The only thing that would be a shame is if you ruined your ability to enjoy them by feeling guilty.  So enjoy them!  I'm sure you disserve it.


----------



## John Harris (Oct 16, 2021)

Anytime I am on a soap supply site I buy WAY more than I should. But you know what?  I am still here and I really enjoy the stuff I bought impulsively.  Open your front door and tell the owner of that accusing voice to GET OUT!!


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 16, 2021)

Buyer's remorse? Because you don't need any more soap?  Look at it this way; you admire Katie and her work, enjoy her videos and now you not only helped support a small family business, but you own a little piece of all the magic that is Katie! Enjoy!   (skip Starbucks this week if it will make you feel better )

Btw: I do the same thing - buy from other makers when I have dozens at home, plus buy soaps with made with vastly different recipes and ingredients - because I. just. love. soap!


----------



## CreativeWeirdo (Oct 16, 2021)

I feel SO much better everyone!   Thank you!  Thank you! Thank you!  I truly feel like I've found where I belong!  Much love to you all!  

I love reading these!  I hope others enjoy them too <3 <3 <3


----------



## MellonFriend (Oct 17, 2021)

Let us know how you like the soap!  I've thought about using the royalty soap recipe, but I tend to feel like cheating unless I formulate my own.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 17, 2021)

CreativeWeirdo said:


> I could really use the validation to ease my buyer's remorse.  Or at the very least, my misery could use some company, so if you'd like to share your story or a similar situation, please have at it.  Thanks so much!


No reason for buyer's remorse. While I really do not soap since retiring from selling I have other hobbies and I recently spent $21 each for some fairly rare isopods. Seven ending up costing as much as some of my Day Geckos. If these little suckers die I will really have buyer's remorse, and I cannot even see the little guys they hide. At least you can look at your soaps and they do not die.   Just added they are Rubber Duckie Isopods.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Oct 17, 2021)

No remorse! I also buy soap from other soapmakers as a treat for myself and to support a fellow soaper.


----------



## Johnez (Oct 17, 2021)

I have dozens of shave soaps. I came here as a wet shaver, and after I learned to make my own I became even more interested in other's shave soaps. I've got an order sitting in a cart of over a hundred bucks that I'm probably gonna have to abandon due to lack of room and short funds lately but definitely understand buying from other artisans.


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 17, 2021)

I spent $90 on yarn today.  I do not feel guilty.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 17, 2021)

I think anytime we can treat ourselves their shouldn't be any guilt. I'm usually busy caring for family' i'm the last to get pampered. So enjoy Dear.  Its a good thing to support our Soaper Family.


----------



## MellonFriend (Oct 17, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> I spent $90 on yarn today.  I do not feel guilty.


I have so done that.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 17, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> I spent $90 on yarn today.  I do not feel guilty.


I spent $60 on 4 skeins of super-thick yarn and a new J-hook because I fell in love with a lap blanket that I found online. I quickly found out that i hate crocheting with it…its very cumbersome to work with. Now that is buyers remorse lol.

Back to the OP….I have purchased from other soapers here, and have longed for some of the you tubers soaps, but never got to their shops on time to get what i wanted. I have also traded soaps with others from here.


----------



## CreativeWeirdo (Oct 17, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> I spent $90 on yarn today.  I do not feel guilty.





Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I think anytime we can treat ourselves their shouldn't be any guilt. I'm usually busy caring for family' i'm the last to get pampered. So enjoy Dear.  Its a good thing to support our Soaper Family.





MellonFriend said:


> I have so done that.





Catscankim said:


> I spent $60 on 4 skeins of super-thick yarn and a new J-hook because I fell in love with a lap blanket that I found online. I quickly found out that i hate crocheting with it…its very cumbersome to work with. Now that is buyers remorse lol.
> 
> Back to the OP….I have purchased from other soapers here, and have longed for some of the you tubers soaps, but never got to their shops on time to get what i wanted. I have also traded soaps with others from here.



I used to work at a yarn store.  I know how you all feel!  Do NOT even ask me to count my stash.  The problem is I can't get rid of any of it because I HAVE plans for it!  Best intensions.


----------



## CreativeWeirdo (Oct 17, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Let us know how you like the soap!  I've thought about using the royalty soap recipe, but I tend to feel like cheating unless I formulate my own.



Yes!  With shipping to Canada AND the exchange rate, I'm ending up paying twice as much in CAD then my subtotal was in USD.  That is where the remorse comes in.  If more of that was going to Katie, I think I would feel different.  I am "justifying" this as a trial.  I'm a little intimidated by the Palm oil, so this is considered RESEARCH in my book; and to me, my education is worth it.  That is what I'm telling myself.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 17, 2021)

CreativeWeirdo said:


> I used to work at a yarn store.  I know how you all feel!  Do NOT even ask me to count my stash.  The problem is I can't get rid of any of it because I HAVE plans for it!  Best intensions.


Dont even ask me about my fabric stash lol.

I had a ton of fabric in various sizes to begin with. Then when covid started, i figured i would make masks, so i bought more fabric. Then i couldnt find elastic for earloops (because of covid shortages in the beginning). Plus i couldnt get a good sized pattern to follow…so i never got to making all the masks that i planned on making. So i guess my next project is going to be a quilt with all my covid mask fabric. …after i finish the quilt that i started pre covid, that went on the back burner to make masks that i never made LOL.


----------



## MellonFriend (Oct 17, 2021)

It's research!  That is definitely what it is.    

I'm pretty sure I transferred my yarn stashing addiction over to my FO stashing addiction.


----------



## CreativeWeirdo (Oct 17, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> Dont even ask me about my fabric stash lol.
> 
> I had a ton of fabric in various sizes to begin with. Then when covid started, i figured i would make masks, so i bought more fabric. Then i couldnt find elastic for earloops (because of covid shortages in the beginning). Plus i couldnt get a good sized pattern to follow…so i never got to making all the masks that i planned on making. So i guess my next project is going to be a quilt with all my covid mask fabric. …after i finish the quilt that i started pre covid, that went on the back burner to make masks that i never made LOL.



Or you could make little stuffed people for kids.  You can make all different kinds of "people"; by people I really just mean take a gingerbread person template and use any fabric, any pattern, and just make people shaped blobs.  Different "skin" colours, you don't even need to put faces on them.  I was thinking of doing that, then I got into soap making.


----------



## cerelife (Oct 18, 2021)

I bought a pair of $400 shoes from a company who makes their shoes by hand and I have zero regrets. I adore the shoes and I'm supporting a smallish business, so it's a win-win situation. Take a peek at these gorgeous shoes!
*








						Megan
					

The 'Megan' clog is designed with fashionable studs, a wraparound upper, and a hidden peep-toe. One of our most-loved styles, it features padded insoles for extra comfort and leather sock lining for easy all-day wear. Heel height: 4.25 inches Shown in: Gold Snake MADE-TO-ORDER Salpy shoes are...



					salpyshoes.com
				



*AND I've belonged to Mardi Gras Krewes in New Orleans for years and between the Krewe fees/our costumes/throws I spend an average of $2K/year to ride on a float and throw beads and things to strangers ONE day a year!! My husband used to think I was crazy for doing this, but now he loves being in the crowd and bragging "That's my wife up there!" I always save the best throws for him 
So don't feel bad and enjoy your purchase!! We only live once and the question I always ask myself before an indulgence is this: "Will this affect my ability to take care of my financial responsibilities?"
If not, then knock yourself out!


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 18, 2021)

OMG THEY ARE CUTE!!!!


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 18, 2021)

cerelife said:


> AND I've belonged to Mardi Gras Krewes in New Orleans for years and between the Krewe fees/our costumes/throws I spend an average of $2K/year to ride on a float and throw beads and things to strangers ONE day a year!! My husband used to think I was crazy for doing this, but now he loves being in the crowd and bragging "That's my wife up there!" I always save the best throws for him



I attend a knitting retreat every year; four days, three nights.  I easily spend $1500+ between registration, hotel, flight, transport to/from airport both ways, food and beverage and of course, exclusive yarn shopping. It doesn’t feel like a lot because I spread the cost over the year via a payroll deduction into a second account.

I kind of felt guilty about going this year.  It was canceled last year because of Covid and my faux ‘retreat’ was a disaster of epic proportions and since the organizer wasn’t sure if we were going to have one this year, I used the money for us to take an extended vacation.  The week we got back, the Retreat was announced and I was pretty bummed ‘cuz I couldn’t afford to go.  Hubby looked at me and said I couldn’t afford not to go as I hadn’t had a break in almost two years.


----------



## Basil (Oct 18, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Let us know how you like the soap!  I've thought about using the royalty soap recipe, but I tend to feel like cheating unless I formulate my own.


I can so relate @MellonFriend ! I’m so glad you said that!


----------



## Megan (Oct 18, 2021)

I have a collection of other maker's soaps! Like an art collection. I don't use them (Although if I'm new to purchasing sometimes I will buy one "less pretty" <---subjectively speaking to try out their formula) I just set them on a shelf to look at!

Speaking of collecting soaps, are we doing any holiday trades in the forum this year? I was bummed that we haven't had one for a couple of years.


----------



## Trinbago27 (Oct 18, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> I spent $90 on yarn today.  I do not feel guilty.


Gecko I crochet and am addicted to yarn too! The colors are so pretty and when they are on sale I can’t help myself!


----------



## Quilter99755 (Oct 18, 2021)

I came late to this party! My first thought was "I haven't bought soap from anyone, ever. I need to do that" And then you morphed it into not having guilt feelings for your other hobbies!  If it has to do with needles, I've done it, tried it, brought the store! But mostly now it's quilting.

I retired with a fabric stash big enough to "choke a horse", as my mother would have said. And since we traveled for 2 years trying to find a place to retire, I also had lots of UFO's (UnFinished Objects) that I started during our traveling years. Yet the last year I was there, I bought three small quilts at our guilds annual fundraiser and didn't blink an eye over that.
I actually feel guilty that I have a stash now, since it doesn't help support our local quilt stores. I do need thread and a lot of it, an occasional tool and I have to admit I'm a pattern junkie! So I am helping to support them in a fashion.

Why not support your favorite soaper in the same way? It doesn't matter if it's a local store front or a small business online. They need sales to stay alive and produce their videos or whatever form you are getting your information from. Go forth and buy and have no guilty feelings!


----------



## Bubble Agent (Oct 18, 2021)

Not sure to validate, or enable some more. What to do, what to doooo...

Besides, it is a great way of finding out how other peoples recipes feels like!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 18, 2021)

Quilter99755 said:


> UFO's (UnFinished Objects)


Officially certified UFO hoarder here! 

I actually was, more than once, on the verge to start a “Things I have too many of, and I love it” thread.


----------



## Bubble Agent (Oct 18, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Officially certified UFO hoarder here!
> 
> I actually was, more than once, on the verge to start a “Things I have too many of, and I love it” thread.



I have 3 kilo of magnets. 

Those you stick on the fridge.

Interested? It is a great hobby.

You should definitely start.

And the intricate and MICROSCOPIC crevises and cracks does not take long to clean if you have som surgical instruments.

No more than a week or two and you`re done...

Sooo... how about it...


----------



## Tara_H (Oct 19, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Officially certified UFO hoarder here!
> 
> I actually was, more than once, on the verge to start a “Things I have too many of, and I love it” thread.


I think we need this thread...


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Oct 19, 2021)

Ah yes... buyers remorse: a feeling of regret experienced after making a purchase, typically one regarded as unnecessary or extravagant.

Having been a salesman for over 35 years in both retail and wholesale building materials, I experienced a lot of seller remorse when a contractor would call me at 7 AM in the morning screaming, cursing, calling me every name in the book except a homo sapien because their materials were late on delivery, some were "broken", some were "missing" (not according to the driver), he ordered the wrong item, etc. etc., etc.

We all experience remorse, its a fact of life.  Some of us experience remorse every morning when we get out of bed, not me though.  I love the mornings!

As a matter of fact I am guilty now of excruciating remorse because I have a plethora of fragrance oils, a veritable plethora, a multitude of little 30ml to 16oz bottles of olfactory stimulation!  My soap making area is as fragrant as walking past a Sephora store with the doors open or a perfume counter at Macy's.  What is a person to do?  My house mates cast me glances of doubt and amazement sometimes.  In the back of their minds wondering if the ol' geezer has gone completely daft and should they call the dudes  with the white jackets with arm restraints.

Maybe I can call Anderson Cooper or Don Lemmon and they can book me on their respective shows so I can share my pain... NOT!  LOL!


----------



## CreativeWeirdo (Oct 19, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I think we need this thread...



I hope this thread can live on for all people to come here for validation!  I come from the theatre and we usually say something along the lines of "If you're nervous or upset or frustrated, it means that you care."  So please, people of SMF, TREAT YO SELF!!!  Enjoy it!  You deserve it!


----------



## Mistrael (Oct 23, 2021)

CreativeWeirdo said:


> I feel SO much better everyone!   Thank you!  Thank you! Thank you!  I truly feel like I've found where I belong!  Much love to you all!
> 
> I love reading these!  I hope others enjoy them too <3 <3 <3


Yes, we're all mad here!


----------



## CreativeWeirdo (Oct 27, 2021)

THEY CAME TODAY!!!!!   This little box cost me $120 CAD; shipping itself was the equivalent of over 50% of my subtotal, I'm assuming tax and import duty were included in that fee as I didn't have to pay COD.  And then you have to factor in the exchange rate.








They are absolutely gorgeous!  I'm super pleased with the scents; I'm usually not a fan of florals, fruits, or sweet smells, but these have a very nice balance.  So far, The Keep Smillin' is my favourite with the Grape Idea a close second.  I also bought the Riversong perfume oil.  As a proud Whovian, I was very excited for it.  The scent remnds me of Lily of the Valley which grows all over my mother's house every spring.  I absolutely love it!  Still super conflicted about the price, specially considering my budget is very tight already, but I definitely do not regrets getting them!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 27, 2021)

Enjoy them!!


----------



## violets2217 (Oct 27, 2021)

They are beautiful! And I'm shocked you were able to order them. I never make it to the website in time to get any! She's my favorite Youtuber, besides Ophelia's Soapery.
 I just got an order from a soap maker I follow on TikTok- Country Lather Soapworks. Its the first soap I've ordered... I realized a while back I've not used any other homemade soaps but mine and I needed to stop being such a soap snob!   So I joined a soap trading group on Facebook and traded with a couple other soap makers... here and on Facebook. I was so excited when Wild Plantanica sent me a bar of her soap with my last order (although my son stole it and I never got to try it!). It is so valid and fun!



ResolvableOwl said:


> Officially certified UFO hoarder here!
> 
> I actually was, more than once, on the verge to start a “Things I have too many of, and I love it” thread.



Did we start this thread? Because I rotate through my hobbies and have many unfinished projects lying about... Also I have two more I'm looking into starting and it has become really involved! I want to make candles but only so I can make some cement candle holders. Plus I ordered my daughter a Coraline tumbler for Christmas and I really wanna make some of those...Fabric/epoxy tumblers, cause they are beautiful but also $50!!! 

Would it be like a UFO hoarder's anonymous group...  because I might need that!


----------



## CreativeWeirdo (Oct 27, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> They are beautiful! And I'm shocked you were able to order them. I never make it to the website in time to get any!



She's still got several from this launch!  I JUST checked because I wanted to remind myself of the fragrance notes.  You should hurray up cause I think the site will go down soon as they get ready for the October November launch!  You won't have to pay as much as I had to because you live in the states.

edit:  The November launch; we're alr4eady in October.


----------



## MellonFriend (Oct 27, 2021)

So beautiful!  That frosted soap looks so deluxe!  Must admit I spent most of the day binge-watching Royalty soaps while work on meeting a crafting deadline.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 28, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> Did we start this thread?


 You've already posted twice there.



violets2217 said:


> Would it be like a UFO hoarder's anonymous group... because I might need that!


The “Post thread…” button is a single click away.


----------

